# Schuber Wright 4g Nano project.



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

im following this. im interesting to see how this tank actually is. hows the crafstmanship, silicone job, and clarity?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems like tons of light for a 4g. What's the wattage on those?


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Wattage is 13 watts a piece. Injected co2 will most likely have to be put into this tank if im figuring this right, plus the reflectors are pretty nice

As far as craftsman ship and clarity, it seems to be extremely well made ill try to post close up pics in a little while.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

What do you think of the beveled edge? That is really the only thing I don't like about it.


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually like the beveled edge. It is only on the front side of the tank. I suppose if you wanted to do away with looking at the bevel you could turn the tank around in the stand.

The tank comes with a nice little foam pad built on to the bottom that is about 3mm thick.

I did not notice any bubbles in the silicone.

Sorry about the dust in the tank that is from the packaging i literally just got this thing about 2 hours ago. But the glass is extremely clear.

Can you guys recommend me a good substrate. I want something dark with nutrients andi suppose i could layer over something i just need to weigh options as the only nutrient enriched substrate i used was Flourite and i wasn't too crazy about the dust storms in the early going of using that.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I personally like flourite black. The larger shards + high CEC will really make the plants pop out. You can always put in some root tabs or osmocote capsules into the soil.

Do you really want to inject CO2 into a 4g? You can always supplement with seachem excel for organic carbon. It'll probably be easier and cheaper?


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I personally like flourite black. The larger shards + high CEC will really make the plants pop out. You can always put in some root tabs or osmocote capsules into the soil.
> 
> Do you really want to inject CO2 into a 4g? You can always supplement with seachem excel for organic carbon. It'll probably be easier and cheaper?


I wasn't aware of Flourite comming in black. Do you think a DIY co2 setup would be sufficient. I didn't think excell would be sufficent with the amount of light i will be putting in this tank. I suppose it could be worth a try though. Thanks for present me with options and opening up more possibilities on this set up.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

aha! congrats on your new tank! 
i've been eyeing this one or the schuber 6. looks very clean!

good luck and will be following!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Chris_ said:


> I wasn't aware of Flourite comming in black. Do you think a DIY co2 setup would be sufficient. I didn't think excell would be sufficent with the amount of light i will be putting in this tank. I suppose it could be worth a try though. Thanks for present me with options and opening up more possibilities on this set up.


Flourite comes in both black sand and black gravel-like. You'd probably want black gravel so that your plants stick on the bottom easier. Excel is pretty concentrated in organic carbon and many people use that instead of CO2 injection for smaller tanks. I would definitely first try excel. I doubt you'd be disappointed. You can always try upping the dosage (but you'll be risking livestock welfare) if you aren't satisfied with the effect. But to be honest. You don't need to be running 2x 13W over a 4g. One 13W would be more than enough light.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazonia would be great IF you can find it. Eco-complete gets some decent reviews and its dark. You could opt for sifted Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix capped with black sand. 

I really like this tank. Often times the light fixtures look clunky and even tacky. I like how this set up incorporates the fixture into the tank's design. I'm looking forward to how this progresses.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome tank! I really love the silicone work - looks like an ADA tank. For substrate I would definitely go with ADA Aquasoil New Amazonia. It is dark and nutrient filled and grows plants great. A 3 liter bag will be more than enough - I have the older Finnex 4 gallon and a 3 liter bag let me make a slope 6 inches tall in the back.

You will definitely need Co2 to grow HC (dwarf baby tears), as well as to handle that level of light. Personally I wouldn't do DIY Co2. You can buy an Aquatek, Milwaukee, or Azoo regulator and a paintball to CGA320 adapter nut, and use a paintball tank. Total cost should be around $100. You can get one of those Archaea Co2 atomizers from Aqua forest aquarium, the same place you can get the Aquasoil.

This is going to be a great tank - cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did you get that light?


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Quentin said:


> Where did you get that light?


Thanks all for giving me tips on different set ups for this tank. I will start posting tonight on what i will be doing.

Came with the set up. 

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...7&product_id=300&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I like it! That light built in to the stand is so cool!


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhh, I've been eyeing this tank for a while. Keep the updates coming, I'm very interested!!!

I also agree with some of the others that ADA Amazonia Aqua-soil substrate will be best for your plants and will give you that dark color you are looking for.


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I like that little tank myself... I never saw that one when I was looking for a 4g nano.
I like the self-contained tanks the best.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Just picked up an awesome piece of driftwood and some black flourite. Not sure hiw exactly i will use the flourite yet. May use it as a source of iron under some Aqua-soil.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad you chose the flourite ! Did you get the gravel kind or the sand kind? Hm... from what I know about flourite you'd wanna use it as a cap or you waste its CEC qualities. You want to expose the flourite to the water column so it can suck up nutrients and provide it to the roots of your plants. I would say put the aquasoil under the flourite?

Picture of the DW !


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I wouldn't waste time with flourite if you're going to use aquasoil... It will offer NOTHING that the aquasoil doesn't. The actual iron content(bio-available) of flourite is negligible.


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Piece of driftwood i picked up from the LFS. Migh have to trim it down a bit to make it fit a little better.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> I wouldn't waste time with flourite if you're going to use aquasoil... It will offer NOTHING that the aquasoil doesn't. The actual iron content(bio-available) of flourite is negligible.


I've gotta agree with this. If you're going to use flourite just consider it an inert substrate and dose EI. If you're going to use Aquasoil go that way and dose EI or dose what you think you need.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if the OP had enough aquasoil or if he didn't really like the color of it so he bought the black flourite.

That is a gnarly looking piece of DW though. It looks fine not trimmed!


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I'm not sure if the OP had enough aquasoil or if he didn't really like the color of it so he bought the black flourite.
> 
> That is a gnarly looking piece of DW though. It looks fine not trimmed!


The reason i bought flourite is because it was available at my LFS. I did not have the patience to wait until after all the holidays to recieve my substrate from an online order. The flourite i bought is like large grains of sand about 1-2mm in size. I have also used flourite before so i guess having a little experiance with it is a good thing, even though its nutrients are debatable according to an earlier poster.

Has anyone done a dry start with crypts before? Im wondering if theyll do okay in a dry start.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Crypts are commonly grown emersed. So I would assume as long as you have the water level right below the substrate surface they should be fine.

But ah... you got flourite sand :[


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

So once again, thanks everyone for all your input. 

Here is where km at with this tank as of now. Its been set up in a dry start for 3 days, and none of the plants appear to be dying!

Changed the position of the driftwood and trimmed it down because i couldnt get it into a position i liked. I guess im going for some forest floor type look in this tank. Hope you like!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good so far, I like it!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How much does this tank cost?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I think they range from $110-$199 depending on different filters and such.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice layout with the DW! Does look like the gnarled roots you'd find in the rainforest. I can almost see Bear Gryllz walking by lol!

Make sure to cover the tank to keep humidity in!


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Nice layout with the DW! Does look like the gnarled roots you'd find in the rainforest. I can almost see Bear Gryllz walking by lol!
> 
> Make sure to cover the tank to keep humidity in!


Yep got the humidty thing covered, by the way should i put any ferts in the water im misting my plants with


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You can, a lot of people do do that when they do dry starts. Did you ever end up using the aquasoil? Or did you go only flourite? If you did use aquasoil it already has a lot of nutrients. Of course you can supplement more with ferts. Just make sure you adjust your lighting accordingly.

And have a great Christmas !


----------



## Chris_ (Dec 20, 2011)

Well folks i decided to abandon this project in favor of going back to reefs and i will be going with a nano reef.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Will you continue updating this journal then :\


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nooo!!! But ya at least update this to see how your nano reef goes!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find proof that someone has bought and setup a Schuber Wright tank, seems I will have to continue searching.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> I'm trying to find proof that someone has bought and setup a Schuber Wright tank, seems I will have to continue searching.


I was all excited because I didn't think anyone else had the same tank. I have one setup and running for the last month or two. Love it!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=182769


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

h2oaggie said:


> I was all excited because I didn't think anyone else had the same tank. I have one setup and running for the last month or two. Love it!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=182769


Oh yeah, as you've seen, I have subbed and commented on your setup, I love it. 
But this tank/light combo is different, and I can't find pics of anyone that has it. Looks like an interesting setup.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Oops missed that! Thanks for checking it out. These tanks are really great. I can't wait to buy the 9 gallon version.


----------

